# Cheap and Best mobile phone which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 feet?



## VivekRam (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Friends 
I need to use some voice recorder for recording our daily office meetings etc as its tiring to note all those huge set of information using pen and paper in my daily morning meetings.

So can you recommend cheap and best mobile phone, which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 feet room discussions ?

*It has to be able to record sounds clearly, as people may speak with low voice too.*

Please help me.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Cheap and Best mobile phone which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 f*

I don't think any phone will be able to record at a distance of 10 feet clearly. Let's see what other members have to say about it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Cheap and Best mobile phone which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 f*

I have heard Transcend PMPs have good sound recording capabilities...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Cheap and Best mobile phone which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 f*

Mobiles cant record voices clearly from such distance. Check this out:

H1 Handy Recorder
I think you can find it in big musical instrument shops (not sure though), if not, online.


----------



## aningbo (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Cheap and Best mobile phone which has excellent voice recorder for recording 10 f*

so if there's a 2 hours meeting, you will have to sit down and listen to the whole 2 hours conversation again!!?

i would prefer making notes on paper or use my laptop. i type faster than i can write.


----------

